# App



## New2time (Feb 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who wishes that Tug had an Iphone app?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes you are - I hate accessing the internet on the small screen.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2013)

I believe we were in the works to install some sort of mobile reader for this version of vbulletin in the near future.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Yes you are - I hate accessing the internet on the small screen.



It's also useful for tablets. The sites load much faster than in a mobile web browser. I know we've asked for/ talked about Forum Runner and Tapatalk integration. It was indicated that they would work toward that in the near future.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally, I would rather see an android app.


----------



## jcjl1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Android vote here.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2013)

i think the tapetalk one being discussed works for both.


----------



## Queen (Feb 25, 2013)

I would hate reading Tug on my iPhone - I find smart phones are just too small for doing much reading on.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 1, 2013)

Tapatalk is installed and works great.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the Samsung Galaxy S3, and it is a LOT larger than both the iPhone 4S and 5. So, if reading a website is too small on your phone, upgrade to a Samsung (Android) S3 or S4!

TS


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 1, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> Tapatalk is installed and works great.



I tried Tapatalk 2, looks great so far, I like the cleaner look and the different sorting views.  The smileys are gone, but that is a feature for me because its easier to figure out what it is by reading the words.

Looks great on the big screen of my iPad, I turned in my smart phone and just use a voice/txt model now, don't miss it or the monthly data plan charges.


----------

